# What would you do? ADA Vs. Mr.Aqua



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am getting ready to set up a new 17.4g tank (this is the largest size I can fit on my desk) and wanted everyone else's opinions on this. I want to get a rimless tank, so I am either going to go with ADA (because I know a local distributor) or Mr.Aqua (because it is a cheaper option). This will most likely be my "final tank," so I am wanting it to be great, but I am still on a bit of a budget because I am in high school and it's all coming out of my weekly allowance. :redface:

Would you suggest I go with:
86$ for the Mr.Aqua 17.4g shipped

OR

120-135$ for the ADA 60-p (17.4g) bought in-person.

I am not really sure if the 40$ is worth it. I know it doesn't sound like a lot of money, but that's abuot a month of allowance for me... :redface: My Mom might get a little mad at me (thinking I am wasting my money,etc.) I am choosing to get a new tank because I have a (top only) derimmed 10g AGA, but it has a scratch on the front pane from moving it and is actually starting to bow 1/8" (right by my computer- I haven't told my parents yet)! I searched and couldn't find any threads that directly compared the two (only ones that were "ADA vs. GLA vs. Mr.Aqua vs Do!Aqua," which all turn into "ADA vs. GLA").

What do you think about all of this?

Thanks a bundle,
Laureli :icon_mrgr


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

ADA all the way. The extra $30 is worth it.


----------



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

Additionally, I am going to need to make a lid for one of these tanks. Although I much prefer the look of no lid, the safety of the fish is of more importance in my opinion... :icon_conf I am not sure if that affects the decision of ADA vs. Mr.Aqua.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

This is coming from a fellow high schooler. 

I would get the cheaper tank. Since either one would be such an upgrade from the scratched ten gallon. And then you can use the 40$ you save for lights or a paintball co2 system. 

A lid might kind of undo the rimless effect. Unless you bought one of those thin wire covers that is barely noticeable. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

If you're doing a lid, just get a nice rimmed tank..


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

A lid is fine. Check out this thread with a lid:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/124973-fat-guys-ada-mini-m-diy-6.html


----------



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

Hm, this lid adds a whole new thing to consider. Maybe I should just go with a rimmed tank? Or, I could get a sandblasted stainless steel screen top with clear 1/4" mesh on it? That seems like the only thing I could think of that would work without looking too bad, as I am concerned that the glass lid would bake my fish. ADA tanks apparently come with stainless steel hooks for lids though. Thanks for your input on this ordeal so far, folks! :bounce: I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

ADA is overrated. Get the Mr. Aqua, they are good tanks at a (relatively) good price. Then you can spend the extra money on nice shrimp, paintball CO2 (love it!) and plants. Good luck! PS this is coming from a fellow teenage hobbyist!


----------



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone here personally owned either (or both) tanks? As far as I know, ADA tanks use low iron glass, but I've heard that that doesn't matter unless the glass is 1/2" thickness. Thanks for your help folks! :bounce:


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Laureli,

I won't comment much here on this one, but if you'd like to see a more accurate representation of an ADA 17.7g tank, we just made a video of ours: http://youtu.be/fH5ZT3HIehU

But the main reason I was prompted to post is to let you know that ADA tanks come included with metal clips for hanging a glass cover over the top. We actually do have a few 60-P Glass covers available, and they will run about $20.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I would go with ADA. if this is going to be your "final" tank, you might as well get the best right, otherwise you're going to be kicking yourself and end up getting an ADA tank later on anyways.

I have both an ADA and a mr. aqua. The mr. aqua's silicone seams are good but have a noticeable oversmear onto the panes.


----------



## Laureli (May 7, 2011)

I think I'm partially leaning towards the ADA now, because, in perspective, it's only 1 month wait (in terms of allowance money). That one month I guess would be worth it when you consider how long this tank will last me. My parents will probably be very angry at me- I feel sick at the thought of telling them. :icon_conf I'm even considering to order an ADA tank online, because the other retailer is almost across the state (although my family is going on vacation there later this month). Any final input? Thanks! roud:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Go with the ADA tank, tell your parents something terrible like you dropped out of school, then say, jk i just bought a tank, it won't seem as bad lol.

but in all seriousness, you'll be very happy with the ADA tank. Good choice!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

as a fellow teenager, i would mention it casually, say i want to get another tank..blah blah blah.. and then start talking about the cool stuff you already did with tanks. my parents didnt get as mad, actually not mad at all. just make sure you express how much you love it. 

ps.. pics when you get whichever. if you get ADA i would definitely buy in the shop, if it isnt more expensive than ordering online plus shipping.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

its always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission...lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

true...


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> its always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission...lol


Easier, yes. Best, no.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> Hey Laureli,
> 
> I won't comment much here on this one, but if you'd like to see a more accurate representation of an ADA 17.7g tank, we just made a video of ours: http://youtu.be/fH5ZT3HIehU
> 
> But the main reason I was prompted to post is to let you know that ADA tanks come included with metal clips for hanging a glass cover over the top. We actually do have a few 60-P Glass covers available, and they will run about $20.


Laureli,

Go for the 60P. It's a great "classic" ADA tank.

Francis,

I drooled when I saw the video...those manten stones are choice!


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the 60P tank, and luckily Hong Kong's prices on ADA is much cheaper than US, I bought it for $80usd and lugged the sucker back home.

The tank itself is a true work of art, I never thought I would say it about a fish tank, but it is. Looking at the craftsmanship of the tank still amazes me. The glass is perfect, the silicone can't be noticed, it is flawless.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, most people don't give rat crap about an ADA tank, after all, whats in it is all that truly matters. But some people do care about the "canvas" in which they do their aquascape, it seems like you are someone who would appreciate a top of the line fish tank to aquascape on. If cash isn't strapped for you, just get the ADA tank, or you will regret it down the road, or spend another chunk of money to purchase the 60p to satisfy your curiosity of owning an ADA tank.

The ADA is truly a beautiful tank, but remember, it is the contents in it that truly matters.


----------

